# looking for Colorado ag field lease for hunting



## ctuck (Dec 12, 2012)

I am looking for a agricultural field to lease for hunting priviledges. I would be interested in any property with deer, elk, ducks, or geese. I am a law abiding citizen that just moved here from out of state. I am looking for a propety withing a couple hours of the greater Denver area. PM me with your contact info and I will get in touch with you. I am interested in property of any size. Thanks.


----------

